# knife pics



## Percy (Jul 16, 2013)

I tried to put up some ics but they are to large. my som can resize when he comes over tomorrow and I will put up some then.

percy


----------



## Jdaschel (Jul 17, 2013)

I just googled this website http://www.picresize.com/

Try resizing your pictures to 800x600. That seems to do the trick for me .


----------



## therichinc (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll take care of it dad. Might come by tomorrow after work. Will let you know. 


On a side note his website is in his signature. There are some pictures there..


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 17, 2013)

Very nice knifes!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 18, 2013)

Percy - those are some extremely nice knives you have on your sight. Looking forward to see what you post here.
Scott


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2013)

Percy, Did you get your pictures resized yet? Want to see!


----------



## therichinc (Jul 23, 2013)

Robert- I havent had a chance to get over there this week yet. I will be there Saturday to help him with some stuff so I will resize some and do it then...


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2013)

therichinc said:


> Robert- I havent had a chance to get over there this week yet. I will be there Saturday to help him with some stuff so I will resize some and do it then...



I had that problem and found that my camera,( smarter that me) could be changed to less pixel, I guess, so I could send them.


----------



## therichinc (Jul 26, 2013)

Yea his camera has those settings. It is easier however to use a hosting site and post from there. I use photobucket and it will let you resize and whatnot. However most of the time resizing is not needed.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 12, 2013)

jeffz6969 said:


> Well dude you must have load the pics in to the website.:):)it has a very easy way to advertise your knife.



Really? Dude?......


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 12, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> jeffz6969 said:
> 
> 
> > Well dude you must have load the pics in to the website.:):)it has a very easy way to advertise your knife.
> ...


What kind of language is this fellow writing???? If a person want to pass on knowledge it needs to written in normal english. I've never considered my self dude!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 12, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> > jeffz6969 said:
> ...



Not sure but I'm pretty sure Rip ripped him today and gave him the boot  Back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 12, 2013)

Glad it wasn't just me. Saw one of his other posts and it was as though it was written in some kind of code.


----------



## SENC (Aug 12, 2013)

If you're gping to become a dude, Robert, you're going to need to start makung switchblade knives!


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 12, 2013)

SENC said:


> If you're gping to become a dude, Robert, you're going to need to start makung switchblade knives!


I did buy the tool and spring material to do it but decided against it. To much liability and to many legal issues. Besides a fellow might loose a valuable body part if were to accidentially open in your pocket. I have started on some slip joint and lock back folders though.


----------

